# My first big Halloween display is complete!



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

That looks awesome!!! Love it!!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow that came out faaaantastic!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

mapotter99 said:


> My first big Halloween display is ready for the big day!
> 
> Madame Leota has materialized to host a seance, overrunning our home with ghosts and bringing our pumpkins to life.
> 
> ...


Awesome set-up! So detailed! Beyond amazing version of the Haunted Mansion [emoji317][emoji1665]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wowzers! This is so great and fits your house perfectly.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, so good! Love all the ghosts you managed to use and fit in.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

This has such great presentation! The fortune teller's chamber looks like it's a natural structure, not a garage converted for Halloween ! Well done, your ToT's are going to love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great set


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Are the blinking eyes from Atmos? Those are fanTAStic! They suit your house perfectly.


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Yup! They are part of the Eerie Eyes collection from AtmosFX.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks Great! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Pasquale (Nov 1, 2020)

Ciao.
Spettacolare.
In Italia non abbiamo grandi store dedicati ad Halloween.
Se no ti spiace come hai fatto o posso trovare 
Madame Leota ?
Gazie


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Pasquale said:


> Ciao.
> Spettacolare.
> In Italia non abbiamo grandi store dedicati ad Halloween.
> Se no ti spiace come hai fatto o posso trovare
> ...


Sto usando Google per tradurre, quindi perdona il mio italiano!

testa di parrucca. L'ho verniciato a spruzzo di bianco opaco. 






Amazon.com: Bald Female Mannequin Head Scarf Hat Cap Wigs Glasses Display Model,Black skin with Free Table Clamp: Beauty


Buy Bald Female Mannequin Head Scarf Hat Cap Wigs Glasses Display Model, Black skin with Free Table Clamp on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





supporto per acquario / vaso






Amazon.com: Oriental Furniture Rosewood Fishbowl Stand - Size 9.5 in. Base Diameter: Home & Kitchen


Buy Oriental Furniture Rosewood Fishbowl Stand - Size 9.5 in. Base Diameter: Display Stands - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Globo sostitutivo del lampione (16 inch, 9.5 inch apertura personalizzata, senza collo)









16 Inch Clear Acrylic Lamp Post Globe with CUSTOM OPENING






www.lamppostglobes.com





Il video loop proviene da YouTube. Ho stabilizzato il filmato e ho fatto un loop di due ore. Metterò un collegamento in un messaggio privato.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Blown away! This is amazing.


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

EvaWills89 said:


> Wow, you tried a lot, thought through every detail. I like. Although I recently read about white Halloween, in such cool white and gray tones, and I think it would be cool too. you can try to create something like this next year - skeletons, graves, cobwebs, etc.


We live in an HOA, and anything on the grass has to be brought in each night for community lawn maintenance, so what I can do on the postage stamp of a lawn is minimal. 

Skeletons weren’t really what I was going for. There is a lot of that around here. I wanted something different. 

I’m sure they look wonderful in your display!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow...super seance setup. Where were you able to get a Madame Leota video of such good quality?


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

ghostlland820 said:


> Wow...super seance setup. Where were you able to get a Madame Leota video of such good quality?


It’s one of the ones that is on YouTube. I downloaded it with a browser extension, and stabilized it and made a 2 hour loop out of it using Adobe After Effects and Premiere Pro.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

mapotter99 said:


> My first big Halloween display is ready for the big day!
> 
> Madame Leota has materialized to host a seance, overrunning our home with ghosts and bringing our pumpkins to life.
> 
> ...


That looks great!!! Love the lighting and just.. everything! 

I was going to comment on youtube but you have them turned off which is... understandable, lol! I did like and subscribe though. 

My decor isn't near as high tech as yours but I do post halloween/creepy videos all year if you want to subscribe to mine in my signature.


----------



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

Very Cool!!


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Stochey said:


> That looks great!!! Love the lighting and just.. everything!
> 
> I was going to comment on youtube but you have them turned off which is... understandable, lol! I did like and subscribe though.
> 
> My decor isn't near as high tech as yours but I do post halloween/creepy videos all year if you want to subscribe to mine in my signature.


Thanks! I'll definitely subscribe! 

I'm new to uploading on Youtube. The videos were marked "Made for kids", which apparently doesn't allow commenting. I switched that off, so commenting should be allowed, now. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Late to the game but very nice!!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Pasquale (Nov 1, 2020)

Ciao a tutti
qualcuno può indicarmi dove si possono comprare i motori elettrici per fare funzionare i puntelli.
Ho provato con motoriduttori ma non vanno bene ......


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Fantastic set up!! Love the Madam Leota. You can tell you spent some time on this!


----------



## tragicmonsters (Aug 12, 2018)

Just dropping in for another "looks great!" You did an amazing job of bringing a bit of the Haunted Mansion home!


----------



## megbrownin (Aug 27, 2020)

mapotter99 said:


> My first big Halloween display is ready for the big day!
> 
> Madame Leota has materialized to host a seance, overrunning our home with ghosts and bringing our pumpkins to life.
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Where did you get your madame leota ball?


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

Fantastic! I absolutely love it. Which projector did you use for the digital decorations? I have the Atmosfx projector, but have trouble with it. Any advice?

Thanks, and good job!

Michael


View attachment 742154

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Pasquale said:


> Ciao a tutti
> qualcuno può indicarmi dove si possono comprare i motori elettrici per fare funzionare i puntelli.
> Ho provato con motoriduttori ma non vanno bene ......


Ho comprato "motori per cervi" (usati per far salire e scendere le teste sulle renne del cortile di Natale) su FrightProps.com. Anche altri siti web li hanno. Non ho idea di dove puoi guardare in Italia, però.









Fixed Speed 110V AC 5RPM Deer Motor


These compact little motors are great for Halloween projects!




www.frightprops.com


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

megbrownin said:


> This is awesome! Where did you get your madame leota ball?


It’s a 16” acrylic lamppost replacement globe with a neckless, custom 9.5” opening. 









16 Inch Clear Acrylic Lamp Post Globe with CUSTOM OPENING






www.lamppostglobes.com





The stand is a 9.5” fishbowl/vase stand from Amazon.



https://www.amazon.com/Oriental-Furniture-Rosewood-Fishbowl-Stand/dp/B004620ROM?pd_rd_w=BXC35&pf_rd_p=4eebd874-436f-4f05-a794-09646834b2dd&pf_rd_r=8T14DZ8PD98Z2WBEDKXN&pd_rd_r=8b48681c-659f-4bee-b155-bb8edaab9087&pd_rd_wg=WkGbb&pd_rd_i=B004620ROM&ref_=pd_bap_m_rp_1_1_sc


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

beecherman said:


> Fantastic! I absolutely love it. Which projector did you use for the digital decorations? I have the Atmosfx projector, but have trouble with it. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks, and good job!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! There are a few. For the AtmosFX screens, the upstairs bedroom is a Vankyo V630. The porch required a short-throw as it is projecting from 3.5’ away. They aren’t cheap. It is an Optoma GT1080HDR. I’m using a Sprite Media Player for all projectors to avoid black screens and title information in between files. 

There are some cheaper alternatives. The AtmosFX Decorating Community gets projector questions almost daily. There are many decent projectors for less than $100. If you are on Facebook, I recommend joining.


----------



## fearmonger (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! That is one of the best home haunts I've ever seen. (Doesn't hurt that I'm a big Haunted Mansion fan.)

Was Leota a rear projection? 

I assume each instrument had two strings attached? The changing angles of the objects really helped sell the effect.

Bravo!


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

fearmonger said:


> Wow! That is one of the best home haunts I've ever seen. (Doesn't hurt that I'm a big Haunted Mansion fan.)
> 
> Was Leota a rear projection?
> 
> ...


It is a front projection. There is a reflection on the ball that doesn’t show up well on video. The projector is under the book. 

Yes, each instrument has 2 strings attached to deer motors (using the “Flying Crank Ghost” setup). I’m using 4 total deer motors. The trumpet and tambourine share one, and the harp and bell share one. The spacing of the eyebolts for each string determines the difference in movement of each string, using the same motor. I used monofilament 40 lb test fishing line where tied to the motor lever, as that is the point of highest friction and sharpest edges. The line in the show area is 6 lb test Berkley Fireline in Smoke color. It is about the thickness of sewing thread. I’d probably bump it up to 8lb or 10lb test for next year. The 6lb made me nervous with all the friction with the eyebolts, but luckily held up for this year.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

How did you project Madam Leota into the crystal ball? How many projectors are you using in your haunt?


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

NomadMik said:


> How did you project Madam Leota into the crystal ball? How many projectors are you using in your haunt?


The Leota projector is an AAXA P7. It is hidden under the book.

There are 4 total projectors. The Leota projector, a projector for the pumpkins, a projector for the porch Hollusion, and a projector for the 2nd floor window.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome haunt. I love the madame leota scene. Its just like being at the haunted mansion.


----------



## Pasquale (Nov 1, 2020)

[QUOTE = "mapotter99, post: 2583050, membro: 136694"]
Ho comprato "motori per cervi" (usati per far salire e scendere le teste sulle renne del cortile di Natale) su FrightProps.com. Anche altri siti web li hanno. Non ho idea di dove puoi guardare in Italia, però.

[URL unfurl = "true"] Fixed Speed 110V AC 5RPM Deer Motor [/ URL]
[/CITAZIONE]
Grazie per informzioni e disponibilità


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

great job 👏👏🎃


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

So, Leota vanished early last week. I thought I’d share some final pictures, and breakdown shots in case they help others. First off, here is a video overview of the floating mechanics...






And now for the pictures...


----------



## MadisonMike (Oct 6, 2020)

So well done and you say your first big year. That was a lot to take on. Especially well done within the constraints of a HOA.


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

MadisonMike said:


> So well done and you say your first big year. That was a lot to take on. Especially well done within the constraints of a HOA.


Yes, it was a lot to take on! I started in August, just playing with projectors. The Madame Leota idea started as just a “let’s see if this works, and if it does, I’ll put it on a table somewhere” thing, and, well... it grew from there to building a floating mechanism onto my garage door frame, 😂. All my searching led me to AtmosFX, and those pesky scam singing pumpkin ads on Facebook. I knew better and searched out the real thing, though. I’ve also ordered an animatronic raven kit from Mr. Chicken, but he is having supply problems due to the pandemic, so hopefully that will be next years big addition.

And yes, I did have to dance around HOA rules. That ruled out anything in the grass that I couldn’t bring in each night. Technically, I did break the “garage doors may only be open for 30 minutes at a time” rule. Oh well. No one complained. 😬


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

mapotter99 said:


> And yes, I did have to dance around HOA rules. That ruled out anything in the grass that I couldn’t bring in each night. Technically, I did break the “garage doors may only be open for 30 minutes at a time” rule. Oh well. No one complained. 😬


You did a great job! I would not be able to survive with an HOA that prevented my display haha!!

-K


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

mapotter99 said:


> We live in an HOA, and anything on the grass has to be brought in each night for community lawn maintenance, so what I can do on the postage stamp of a lawn is minimal.
> 
> Skeletons weren’t really what I was going for. There is a lot of that around here. I wanted something different.
> 
> I’m sure they look wonderful in your display!


Certainly different! I loved it all. Amazing display


----------



## Pasquale (Nov 1, 2020)

Ciao
Scusa, per le tante domande.
Le zucche parlanti dove le hai trovate o fatte? su Amazon tanti si lamentano per la fregatura.
Grazie


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Pasquale said:


> Ciao
> Scusa, per le tante domande.
> Le zucche parlanti dove le hai trovate o fatte? su Amazon tanti si lamentano per la fregatura.
> Grazie


Ho usato thesingingpumpkin.com. AtmosFX.com ha anche la propria versione.


----------



## Haunted Habersham (Oct 6, 2017)

This is one of the best projector displays I have seen! You should be getting more views on Youtube!


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Haunted Habersham said:


> This is one of the best projector displays I have seen! You should be getting more views on Youtube!


Thanks! I’m not much of a Youtuber… what I have done was to make my life easier trying to answer questions for people. 

I do plan to record a technical overview when I set up outside this year.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm super late seeing this, but wow what an amazing display! I love everything! Madame Leota is such a well-known character, and you have totally done her justice here.

My son loves Madame Leota and I know he will love this too! I'm actually from Delaware (New Castle) and I have friends in Clayton even though I live in PA now. If you are comfortable (no worries if you are not!), PM me your address and maybe my family can come down & see your display in person before Halloween this year! At the very least I know my friends nearby would love to see it too! Fantastic job!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

mapotter99 said:


> My first big Halloween display is ready for the big day!
> 
> Madame Leota has materialized to host a seance, overrunning our home with ghosts and bringing our pumpkins to life.
> 
> ...


Wow! The ToTs that come to your house are going to remember this for the rest of their lives! You could probably get away with not even handing out candy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks fantastic!
Way to go!!!


----------



## Scootertrash (Oct 14, 2019)

Very nice setup.


----------



## Horrorquest (Aug 25, 2021)

Amazing, I would’ve loved that as a kid!


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Just watched your video. Awesome effort. Hope you have a happy Halloween.


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

That's an awesome display! 
What software did you use for the ghostly Pirate popping out of the window.
That's exactly what I'm looking for to add to my haunt next year.


----------



## mapotter99 (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s from AtmosFX!









Ghost Pirate - Digital Decoration


This restless pirate no longer sails among the living, yet he is determined to plunder and pillage this world – and beyond. 1 of 3 startling specters in the Ghostly Apparitions 3 Digital Decoration Collection. These haunting projections will ensure you'll never celebrate Halloween the same way...




atmosfx.com


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that all looks wonderful! Great work!


----------

